# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Why Ubuntu Phone don't become Popular

## mohan8

Why Ubuntu Phone don't become Popular as other os phone are becoming popular.

----------


## coffeecat

The Ubuntu Phone and Tablet sub-forum is for technical support, not discussion.

_Thread moved to Mobile Technology Discussions._

----------


## ian-weisser

Because the user experience is not yet superior to alternatives.
And because nobody wants to spend a lot of their money on advertising to overcome (or obfuscate) that.

----------


## kurt18947

> Because the user experience is not yet superior to alternatives.
> And because nobody wants to spend a lot of their money on advertising to overcome (or obfuscate) that.


This. What would be tremendously helpful IMO would be an Android compatibility layer. A phone that would run many/most popular Android apps without Google's privacy and security baggage - real or perceived - would be pretty interesting. Could that be done without entering the patent minefield? I have no idea.

----------


## handaxe

> This. What would be tremendously helpful IMO would be an Android compatibility layer. A phone that would run many/most popular Android apps without Google's privacy and security baggage - real or perceived - would be pretty interesting. Could that be done without entering the patent minefield? I have no idea.


Jolla with Sailfish OS does exactly that and it hardly has become a serious player, even if they are about to release a tablet running Sailfish 2.0

What Jolla and Canonical are trying to do is hard - very. And having a relatively small team does not help. A recent exchange on the Ubuntu-phone mailing list was sobering in which Canonical people conceded there were unhelpful deficiencies in developer level documentation. Now IRC etc is there to help out folk with their queries as is the mailing list, but putting off someone with initial interest is hardly good.

----------


## nothingspecial

It's like the desktop back in the day......

..... It works perfect as a phone and has some awesome apps......

.....but it doesn't have a great deal of stuff people are used to or expect

the community can overcome this by using it and/or creating great apps/scopes

I am very optomistic  :Very Happy:

----------


## edher67

Agree, beside I think the real selling point would be the cohesive OS that can be use in work stations, mobile diveces, TV's, etc.

Canonical is pursuing a huge goal but even if they manage to achieve it I don't think this would be a "main stream" OS, we can argue that Linux is the most used Kernel (from super computers to embedded devices) and yet, nearly, no one has heard about it.

----------


## TokyoGhost

From what I've seen, Ubuntu phone is still not polished enough to compete against Apple of Google. Howsoever, if they make it right, specially app store, I'm sure it will all go well.

Personally, I think UI is really awesome and has a lot of potential but the OS is not yet done. There is a lot of space for improvement. If there is anything that my experience from buying phones taught me then its that I should never buy the phone when it first comes out(except if you really want to support manufacturer).

----------


## PaulW2U

> From what I've seen, Ubuntu phone is still not polished enough to compete against Apple of Google.


A quick search of the web tells me that the first Apple, Android and Windows phones were released in 2007, 2008 and 2010 respectively. The first Ubuntu phone was released in 2015. Of course the Ubuntu phone is behind relative to its competitors - it has a lot of catching up to do.

I'm confident that Canonical know *exactly* what they are doing and know how they will compete with their long established competitors. If you want an Ubuntu phone now then it's readily available. If you want an Ubuntu phone that will do what you want it to do or what you think that it should do then you may have to wait a while.

I see the Ubuntu phone as being released to enthusiasts and app developers as part of a long running public beta program. I don't see Canonical's position changing until Ubuntu phones are readily available in "High Street" stores. Only then can its sales figures be realistically compared to those of its rivals.

----------


## Ken UK

I think you could say it hasn't even entered the race yet because I'm not sure you could even call the phone beta yet. It's missing features, unstable, slow at times, has bugs etc. and so as previously mentioned until it has reached consumer quality you can't even start to talk about it competing in any race in my opinion.

----------


## handaxe

> I.... unstable, slow at times, has bugs etc.


No disagreement here - what also is true is that all of the above vary between the various devices - at any one moment, Meizu can be quite good, but BQ users battling some or the  issue and visa versa.

----------


## Jordan_Roberts

Well, it is not finished, is it? Once it is finished (or close enough), and once it lives up to its billing (convergence etc.), I will certainly do my part in trying to promote and popularize it, by whatever means necessary.

Even if I can demonstrably convert only one single Android (*ugh*) user, any effort expended will have been more than worth it to me.

----------


## robboguy

Same than Firefox OS, it needs to go uphill against other more popular OS which are pre-installed. I don't think it will ever be very popular (just as Ubuntu on desktop), however I hope they gain some traction in the near future.

----------


## Andrew_Constantine

It's not taking off in the same way Windows phone isn't taking off, great platform, no apps. You need to be able to have everything users want ready to go or else they will hate it.

----------


## madnan-ahmad

What i have learned, that Ubuntu Phone OS is very difficult to install, also does not all android devices, (supports only limited android devices)

- It should adopt the same strategy, as Tizen does it in one link with easy command, and Tizen is there on any xyz android device.
- Also it should all / maximum android devices which do not disturb any quality of software

----------


## Jordan_Roberts

> What i have learned, that Ubuntu Phone OS  is very difficult to install, also does not all android devices,  (supports only limited android devices)
> 
> - It should adopt the same strategy, as Tizen does it in one link with  easy command, and Tizen is there on any xyz android device.
> - Also it should all / maximum android devices which do not disturb any quality of software



This is a fundamental misunderstanding of what the OS is trying to be. It is not something for Android users to tinker with, if they choose to do so (and indeed most will never do so, because most will never replace their OS with another OS, period). It wants to be a genuine competitor to Android phones, which is why it has to focus on being the best possible OS on the phones on which it comes preinstalled. It really doesn't matter whether it can be installed on some random Android phone or not.

----------


## Daniel_Duy

Because Ubuntu phone is new product released onto the market in 2015. Compared to competitors (Apple, Android and Window phone), there are many things to do to improve and perfect, ensuring a better experience for users.
So Ubuntu Phone haven't popular.
This is my opinion.

----------


## truico2

It is true, the phone fails in many aspects. But my greatest disappointment is the built-in connection to Google (-playstore). Why did Canonicle sacrifice my freedom to those monopoly/money-grabbers? Back in 2002 when I decided to ditch M$ for ever and started using Ubuntu, in my worst dreams this could not happen. Is this going to be the end of Mr Shuttleworth's Foundation and life's zeal?

----------


## mystics

> It is true, the phone fails in many aspects. But my greatest disappointment is the built-in connection to Google (-playstore).


I didn't think it was possible to run Android apps on Ubuntu Touch, which is the only reason to make a connection to the PlayStore. Then there's the issue of needing to get Google Play Services running, which I don't think is possible outside of Android itself. Did I miss some major announcement where Ubuntu Touch got Google Play Services and the PlayStore?

Or are you talking about the early connections between Ubuntu Touch and CyanogenMod and I'm just misinterpreting what you said?

----------


## Jordan_Roberts

> But my greatest disappointment is the built-in connection to Google (-playstore).


Could you elaborate further on this? If it is what I think it is, then agreed, that is a huge misstep. I would protest against this in terms even stronger than the one you used.

----------


## mystics

> Could you elaborate further on this? If it is what I think it is, then agreed, that is a huge misstep. I would protest against this in terms even stronger than the one you used.


I'm not sure if it is what turico2 said, since I can't find anything anywhere to backup their claims. 

However, like I mentioned in my post, there was some history between Ubuntu Touch and Android. You can read about it here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/FAQ#Ho..._to_Android.3F

In short, because Android is open source and has done a lot to bring Linux to phones, Ubuntu Touch used some of the source code to help itself get off the ground (which is what you'd expect to happen with open source code). More specifically, it took code from the CyanogenMod improvements to the Android base. By now, most of this has been replaced with more officially-Ubuntu code.

This, however, is not part of the proprietary services Google uses to control Android. The AOSP is, as the name implies, open source, and this is what CyanogenMod, and by extension Ubuntu, drew from. So while Android may be a predominantly Google-backed project, it doesn't mean that Ubuntu Touch was tied to the proprietary and less desirable (to some people) aspects of Google's ecosystem. It was essentially Canonical acting on an advantage of open source: That we can take the code and use it as a basis in our own projects.

----------


## coffeecat

I have invited truico2 to respond to the concerns raised by mystics and Jordan_Roberts with regard to the alleged connection (whatever that means) to Google Play Store, but so far they have not chosen to do so.

As a BQ Aquaris E5 Ubuntu Phone owner myself, I can say that I have searched for Google Playstore in the Ubuntu Store, and it is not there. Which is hardly surprising – an app designed for downloading and installing apps for the Android platform would be pointless on a device running Ubuntu.

The only Canonical developed app related to Google that I can find is Google+, the info for which reads:




> Access Google+ from your Ubuntu phone. Google+ is a place to connect with friends and family, and explore all of your interests.


There are a few 3rd party Google related apps in the Ubuntu Store but, again, they do not replicate Google Store's functionality.

If truico2 is referring to the Google+ app when mentioning Google Playstore, then they are mistaken. Furthermore, anyone accusing Canonical of sacrificing their freedom by including Google related apps would, in my opinion, appear to be wishing to limit the freedom of others who choose to install Google related apps, should that be their choice.

Implying that there is a link between Canonical and Google in this way appears to be FUD, whether deliberate or accidental. I would urge all forum members to ignore any FUD-like statements. Giving credence to FUD by repeating it, gives it a relevance which it does not deserve.

----------


## michael337

> Why Ubuntu Phone don't become Popular as other os phone are becoming popular.


It needs to be able to use the 4g network. Just saying. :Wink:

----------


## Jordan_Roberts

> However, like I mentioned in my post, there was some history between Ubuntu Touch and Android. You can read about it here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/FAQ#Ho..._to_Android.3F


Yes, this part of the early history I was early aware of. As I understand it, the parts taken from Cyanogenmod have been mostly abandoned since then and in any case never involved a wholesale implementation of the Google Store.

The mere installation of third party apps created by Google is, of course, totally uncontroversial. I for one would never do so (for reasons of privacy and objections to Google's policies) but there is no legitimate or consensual basis for denying this option to users who would like to exercise that freedom. So I'm in complete agreement with Coffeecat about that.

This is about something else, namely, the fundamental structures of the Ubuntu mobile OS. There simply cannot and must never be *any* data transfers to Google servers which are either enabled by default, or difficult to disable because they are deeply embedded into the OS. I feel that this would be a violation of trust far worse than the (by now modified for the better and less objectionable) data transfers to Amazon's servers that were caused by Unity and the Lens/shopping features.

----------


## mystics

> This is about something else, namely, the fundamental structures of the Ubuntu mobile OS. There simply cannot and must never be *any* data transfers to Google servers which are either enabled by default, or difficult to disable because they are deeply embedded into the OS. I feel that this would be a violation of trust far worse than the (by now modified for the better and less objectionable) data transfers to Amazon's servers that were caused by Unity and the Lens/shopping features.


Given that truico2 hasn't responded to the concerns and objections raised to their comment, and given that all evidence is pointing strongly towards their assertions being wrong, I'm going to assume that we can safely ignore what they said. I agree that users should have control over how connected to Google their phone. Personally, I'd go almost all-in with using Google stuff, but I know a lot of people have concerns about the company. But since the concern that this wasn't the case was based entirely on misinformation (spread intentionally or unintentionally), it would probably be best to move on.

----------


## linuuxi

The concept is very good, and some of the phones with Ubuntu got very powerful specs (such as Meizu Pro 5) but I think unless they release more useful apps for these phones they won't become any more popular.

----------


## lisati

I wouldn't mind one, but would have to change providers: the Ubuntu phones I've looked at aren't compatible with my usual provider.

----------


## adzik

Does anyone here have a recent Ubuntu Phone? Just want to get a read on it's real-world usability, outside of app availability. Don't care about that since I am well aware the limitation there.  More so regarding basic functions such as sms, call quality etc. Does it hang or do unpredictable things during a basic voice call? It does look like a fresh and intriguing phone direction.

----------


## mickle2

ANSWER Is Easy, Why? 

Because this ubuntu Touch is very awful base OS, slow, not stable, bug( it's negotiable) , no feature at all ( exception just it has a very amazing feature;  up  touch (shortcut) , down, left and right touch shortcut of apps ( although the right touch is not working properly most of times otherwise no any feature) . Totally, the base of this OS is too week and awful. if OS even develop and big team work on it, is going to nowhere( the base is mistake). A lot of apps also develop over this Ubuntu touch are nothing. canonical should stop this project and invest to right team and right Base OS.
I was wondering how some users using this phone. this phone make people crazy ( i couldn't image it).

already i have nexus 4 and meizu pro5, if anybody interesting i sell them half price.

----------


## mickle2

One more things, there is no control on your phone and apps, the terminal is in this phone is fake, just is a symbol. can not do anything with its terminal. (close source OS)

----------


## neel3

According to this thread, Ubuntu Touch is not even ready for Application Developers yet, let alone consumers. Ubuntu Touch seems to be in System Development phase.

In terms of Android devices...

HTC Dream / T-Mobile G1 - System Development phaseHTC Nexus One - Application Development deviceMotorola Droid - Consumer device
...Phones with Ubuntu Touch may be buggy like T-Mobile G1.

----------


## Sableyes

At the current rate of development, Ubuntu Phones will be ready when Android has won on Desktops and Laptops...

YearOfTheAndroidDesktop

----------


## 7dEfOk4AgU

Ubuntu Phone is going to struggle in todays market the same as BBOS, Windows Mobile etc. The market place is full, Android and Apple have a tight grip and their App stores seal the grip on their hold. I would love to see viable alternatives but I doubt any of the contenders are going to make a dent or a scratch.

----------


## sitongia

I just bought a used Nexus 4 so that I could run Touch on a supported phone. The install went well. The performance is fine. I'm glad to see on Launchpad that people are developing apps. I've installed a few and have run them. I'm glad to see all the basic functions covered (email, browser, calendar, contacts). What is disappointing is how difficult it is to get my own data into these apps. Email is fine. The browser doesn't have a way to import bookmarks, calendar can't import .ics, contacts can't import .vcf. I've tried accomplishing this using an ownCloud and Evolution sync'ing, which works for my Ubuntu desktop. Can't get it to work on the phone. Therefore, my transition from Apple to Ubuntu cannot complete. All of these functions have been reported as bugs in the Ubuntu bug system. They are at low priority or wishlist (even lower) status. People comment on these bugs about the low priority, about how important these functions are, etc.

I would think that enabling a quick transition from competing vendors would be a high priority for Touch. Otherwise, Touch becomes a sort of toy. I don't understand this situation. Is there a roadmap that describes the Canonical strategy and describes how they don't want wide adoption of Touch yet but are instead in a testing phase gathering feedback?

----------

